# General Discussion Event Planning



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Some poeple seem to have trouble getting racers to play with. If you have a good group share what you think makes it work.

I have three races a year and am up to 16 racers. Started 10 years ago with myself and 5 others. Would be up to 21 if people didn't have to move for work.
Started with my friends. Then people from work, kids and finally friends of friends. 

I supply all the cars so they are IROC races with a choice of bods. No tech woes and plenty of chassis and bodies. If a car dies you just grab another and get back to it.

Timing- February and the weekend before a holiday a holiday weekend seem to work well for us.

Refreshments- Food and drink are nice. Soft drinks and juice for the kids and an open bar for the adults. I know some of you are thinking drinking-slots-kids surely the seventh sign of the apocalypse. How often do you go to a family get together or neighborhood cookout and don't have drinking and kids. I am 54 years old and haven't seen one yet. It goes to-

Atmosphere- Slot racing party! I keep it fun.

Keep them busy- My track is a 4X21 6 lane. I designed it so the technical sections are grouped. We can get by with only 3 spotters. That leaves people with free time to get bored. I put people in charge of tunes, turn on the video wall and set up the computers for Unreal Tournament deathmatch. I have had more than I of my friends wives say now I know why he is always over here.

Recognition- There is an optional $5 entry fee. Everyone gets a trophy. I did have one person refuse the customery last place trophy. All it says is THE RACE year and a big L. He didn't like the fact that it didn't have a car on top but our traditional back half of a horse. No sense of humor. He and the next to last traded and there was much dancing and rejoicing,

Make Ups- Miss the first or second race and you can make it up at the last race. A couple time people have run all 3 races the final day. Pretty neat having three classes of cars on the track at the same time.

That's most of it.
Steve


----------

